# Frankenstein'd EOS 5D Mark II takes Leica M Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 6, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/frankensteind-eos-5d-mark-ii-takes-leica-m-lenses/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/frankensteind-eos-5d-mark-ii-takes-leica-m-lenses/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Wow!?


</strong>Robert Benson wanted to use a Noctilux 50 f/1.0 on a digital camera, and couldn’t afford a Leica M9 at the time. He decided to figure out a way to make an EOS 5D Mark II take M lenses, which requires a lot of modification to the 5D Mark II.</p>
<p>This is a pretty astonishing accomplishment, and I love when people follow through on an “impossible” idea.</p>
<div id="attachment_11560" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/canon-leica-camera-photos2.jpeg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-11560" title="canon-leica-camera-photos2" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/canon-leica-camera-photos2-575x415.jpeg" alt="" width="575" height="415" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">The Other Canon EOS “M” – Click for Larger</p></div>
<p>Robert also offers a <a href="http://seekshelterimmediately.com/blog/" target="_blank">HDMI wireless video monitor kit</a> for your DSLR.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://72.32.6.157/~rbensonarch/blog/?page_id=247" target="_blank">Read More about the 5D Mark II “M” Camera</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 6, 2012)

Can anyone explain what exactly he does here? Especially with the mirror box.

I was still hoping that someday somebody comes up with a 5DII (etc) camera mod that has been modified to full-time manual focus with a prism and mirror that matches the old pre-AF are viewfinders in brightness and ease of use for MF - without screwing up the light meter...

Wonder if this does this but the guy doesn't really explain exactly.


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 6, 2012)

Astonishing technical achievement. That lens costs $7,000.00 though. Same as the M9 camera body.


----------



## bkxmnr (Oct 6, 2012)

HO
LY
CRAP
!!!


----------



## smithy (Oct 7, 2012)

Quite an impressive - and brave - thing to do.

I'm going to be honest though: the photos didn't seem to have a particularly unique look to them. I expected more, considering the lengths to which he went to be able to use the M lens on his Canon. Personally I would've just sold the lens, or kept it until I could afford an M9.


----------



## gmrza (Oct 7, 2012)

smithy said:


> Quite an impressive - and brave - thing to do.
> 
> I'm going to be honest though: the photos didn't seem to have a particularly unique look to them. I expected more, considering the lengths to which he went to be able to use the M lens on his Canon. Personally I would've just sold the lens, or kept it until I could afford an M9.



What I wonder is whether it is worth it, given that the M9's sensor is designed for the shorter flange distance - i.e. the micro-lens arrangement is specifically set up to take into account light hitting the sensor from an angle - something which the Canon sensor does not normally really need - given the rather long flange distance of the EOS system.


----------



## risc32 (Oct 7, 2012)

wow! I'd really like to see how well the leica wide lenses work on it.

really, 7enderbender? I have a handful of old manual focus cameras, and i find my newest camera, the 5dmk3, much easier to focus manually. Not as good as a split prism system at times, but better overall. besides, if i wanted that i could just get one for my 5d.


----------



## willhuff.net (Oct 7, 2012)

It's an impressive engineering feat, but the sample images didn't look much different or better than an 85L.


----------



## Area256 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's not the only one: http://youtu.be/v7ebhYtm31A That one is even freakier since it has an old Canon 'M' mount f/095 lens on it. It also looks a lot nicer.


----------



## Area256 (Oct 7, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> I was still hoping that someday somebody comes up with a 5DII (etc) camera mod that has been modified to full-time manual focus with a prism and mirror that matches the old pre-AF are viewfinders in brightness and ease of use for MF - without screwing up the light meter...



KatzEye does a fairly good job of making focusing screens that don't mix-up the light meter (much). And I'm fairly sure they'll make one for the Canon 6D shortly after it comes out.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't like it... but in a positive sense it _is_ another tribute to the mighty MkII 8)


----------



## mememe (Oct 7, 2012)

I really dont know why this appears here... 

And to topic: Are the leica-lenses really that good?


----------



## 7enderbender (Oct 7, 2012)

Area256 said:


> 7enderbender said:
> 
> 
> > I was still hoping that someday somebody comes up with a 5DII (etc) camera mod that has been modified to full-time manual focus with a prism and mirror that matches the old pre-AF are viewfinders in brightness and ease of use for MF - without screwing up the light meter...
> ...



The screens are only part of the problem. The transparent mirrors take away light in AF cameras.


----------



## sure shot (Oct 7, 2012)

I own both the 5DII and the M9. I don't own the Nocti, but I have used it plenty of times.
One thing I can tell you is that at low ISO (400 and under), the CCD of the M9 destroys the 5DII (and even my 1DX) - You heard it.
Yes, everyone likes to dog on Leica shooters, but it's a great tool that when coupled with Leica glass is an absolute beast.

FYI the Nocti actually costs closer to 11K new


----------



## KitsVancouver (Oct 7, 2012)

sure shot said:


> I own both the 5DII and the M9. I don't own the Nocti, but I have used it plenty of times.
> One thing I can tell you is that at low ISO (400 and under), the CCD of the M9 destroys the 5DII (and even my 1DX) - You heard it.
> Yes, everyone likes to dog on Leica shooters, but it's a great tool that when coupled with Leica glass is an absolute beast.
> 
> FYI the Nocti actually costs closer to 11K new


The difficulty with taking these claims seriously is that there are little to no comparison photos. Leica images are often described using airy fairy pixie dust descriptions.


----------



## ecka (Oct 7, 2012)

One step closer to FF mirrorless


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 8, 2012)

KitsVancouver said:


> sure shot said:
> 
> 
> > I own both the 5DII and the M9. I don't own the Nocti, but I have used it plenty of times.
> ...



I'm not a Leica user so what I'm about to say is a result of my generalistic interpretation of Leica vs Canon from an engineer's point of view.

Mechanically, Leica's are probably works of precision engineering. I believe that optically they can be very good but in any event I highly doubt that 'Leica' electronics can compete with Canon's. 

The M9 sensor is manufactured by Kodak and not too impressive if you look here:

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/DxOMark-review-for-the-Leica-M9

Leica is a niche product, and they have a lot of elitist followers to the brand name. In that sense the true technical ability is secondary to the product image. Such is the world of marketing.


----------



## kirillica (Oct 8, 2012)

mrsfotografie said:


> The M9 sensor is manufactured by Kodak and not too impressive if you look here:
> 
> http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Publications/DxOMark-Reviews/DxOMark-review-for-the-Leica-M9
> 
> Leica is a niche product, and they have a lot of elitist followers to the brand name. In that sense the true technical ability is secondary to the product image. Such is the world of marketing.


Hey, stop posting DxO crap here. These Nikon fanboys don't like anything besides Nikon. Hassys, Pentax MF, Leicas and etc is an "expensive $t" according to DxO ;D


----------



## sure shot (Oct 8, 2012)

mrsfotografie said:


> KitsVancouver said:
> 
> 
> > sure shot said:
> ...



Listen, I have no agenda with the Leica. I love my canon gear. 
As I said, the M-9 is pretty terrible at higher ISO, but at lower ISO with no AA filter coupled with Leica glass, it does give superior (and yes, unique) images compared to my 5D2 and 1DX.
And seriously, stop reading DXO mark. Waste of time.


----------



## bdeutsch (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't much care if the Leica glass is really that much superior to the Canon glass...I just think it's awesome that someone would spend the time (and money) figuring out how to make this frankenstein. I'm happy with myself when I manage to fix a faucet.


Actor Headshots NYC | Gotham Family Photos | NY Wedding Photography


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 8, 2012)

sure shot said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > KitsVancouver said:
> ...



Like I said. My opinion is rather subjective


----------



## anthony11 (Oct 9, 2012)

7enderbender said:


> ... without screwing up the light meter...


... any worse than the 5D2's metering already is?


----------



## Autocall (Oct 9, 2012)

unnecessary face transplant.
Still can hear the 5D screaming..


----------



## drjlo (Oct 14, 2012)

smithy said:


> I'm going to be honest though: the photos didn't seem to have a particularly unique look to them. I expected more, considering the lengths to which he went to be able to use the M lens on his Canon.



Have to agree.


----------

